# 15 Items or Less. I Went Over And Heard About It.



## Remy (May 6, 2022)

Another WINCO Foods story. I've mentioned I do like self checkout and was at WINCO. 6 self check stations, 3 take debit only, 3 take cash. One cash was closed. I was checking out and a woman loudly exclaimed "you need a sign 15 items or less, he has more, she has more, she has a ton of stuff (me) I'm in a hurry, it's called common consideration." The nice young worker at self check said something to her like "it's about 15 items" She shoots back "now I'm being put down for saying something."

Yikes. I actually counted each item I had as I bagged them: 21. Yes I was over. But I counted each item individually including 2 apples, 2 tomatoes, 4 individually wrapped bulk fig bars. Had I put these items in bags, which I didn't, I'd have been closer to the 15 but since I left those individual, I was over. I have to watch it in the future though, because I don't want the wrath of another one of those customers.


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2022)

Here it used to be 12 items or less, and there was always those who would complain about an extra few things.. and I've even known the cashier to turn someone away for having one or 2 over the 12... they've done away with those checkouts now... and replaced them with self checkout tills...  In a supermarket that might have 30 normal attended checkouts, now there's usually only a maximum of 3 manned.. and the rest are self service.

If you go late to a supermarket ..after 9pm usually there are no manned checkouts at all..


----------



## Jeni (May 6, 2022)

i find people to be so rude in the instances of self checkout ...
 at a Winco i went to had a family do a whole basket full of stuff each member of family  using a different machine  4 in total .... so each person probably had about 15 items but together they had a whole cart 

generally the stores do not enforce anything anymore...........  
when counting i do not think people tend to count produce individually like 6 bananas instead of a bunch ...... 
If this person was in a hurry perhaps she will learn to pace herself better and give herself more time ....


----------



## Remy (May 6, 2022)

@Jeni I have heard them turned away before if they go with too many items, the person working at the self checkout will kindly tell them they have to go through regular check out. 

Yeah that family was pulling something to get through.


----------



## Remy (May 6, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Here it used to be 12 items or less, and there was always those who would complain about an extra few things.. and I've even known the cashier to turn someone away for having one or 2 over the 12... they've done away with those checkouts now... and replaced them with self checkout tills...  In a supermarket that might have 30 normal attended checkouts, now there's usually only a maximum of 3 manned.. and the rest are self service.
> 
> If you go late to a supermarket ..after 9pm usually there are no manned checkouts at all..


Wow, it hasn't gone that extreme here. Yet. Though I did go to a super Walmart a couple of months ago (not in my town, we don't have one) and they had most as self. I could tell that some of the former regular check outs had been converted to self check out. I thought they went overboard with the self checkout. My stepfather, for example, says he doesn't know how to and doesn't want to use them.

The Walmart in my town only takes cards at self check out. Most here are open 0700-2300.


----------



## Jace (May 6, 2022)

Jeni said:


> each member of family using a different machine


Saw this happen..and just looked in amazement...some people!!?!


----------



## Jeni (May 6, 2022)

Remy said:


> @Jeni I have heard them turned away before if they go with too many items, the person working at the self checkout will kindly tell them they have to go through regular check out.
> 
> Yeah that family was pulling something to get through.


i worked in a store with these and although i did remind people this is suppose to be X amount of items and under ...... we were told not to tell them to get into another line.... 
Most attendants i have seen do not turn anyone away from it..........it is a hassle though as the attendant really need to look at if all items are scanned etc.........
they have these in the Costcos here and that is insane people with those huge pushed flat carts think they can do a huge load ... they physically can but it does slow the process for all others.........


----------



## Remy (May 6, 2022)

@Jeni I haven't had a Costco membership in years but I'm surprised to hear they have self check out there. 

Once at Safeway I was totally targeted by the attended who seemed convinced I had not scanned the cat litter. I had of coarse but put it back in the cart.


----------



## HoneyNut (May 6, 2022)

Remy said:


> I had of coarse but put it back in the cart.


Yes, I think that is one of my least favorite parts of self-checkout, I always feel I will be suspected of theft, the machines are always fussing and calling the attendant either because there wasn't anymore bag space so I put some of the bags into a cart, or because an item is so lightweight the machine doesn't believe I put it in the bag, or something pushed on the bag spot and the machine is thinking an item was bagged without being scanned.  It is not a nice experience.


----------



## Remy (May 6, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> Yes, I think that is one of my least favorite parts of self-checkout, I always feel I will be suspected of theft, the machines are always fussing and calling the attendant either because there wasn't anymore bag space so I put some of the bags into a cart, or because an item is so lightweight the machine doesn't believe I put it in the bag, or something pushed on the bag spot and the machine is thinking an item was bagged without being scanned.  It is not a nice experience.


I find at Safeway they are kind of militant. Or if I need the attendant, they are paying no attention and chatting with someone. It seems to be one extreme or the other. The employees at WINCO are actually much better. I don't feel like a suspect there.


----------



## dseag2 (May 6, 2022)

This is so weird.  I was just going to start a thread on this. 

I was at the grocery store the other day and there was an elderly woman in the Express Lane that must have had 30 items in her cart.  I thought about saying something and then I realized I had all the time in the world and didn't want to ruin my day and hers.  She was pretty feeble, so why should I confront her?  I ended up moving to another lane and checked out the same time as she did. 

This is one of my pet peeves, but for me it is really not worth the aggravation and stress to call someone out.  I do understand those that are working and need to move through quickly.  That would have been me several years ago, and I would have been confrontational.  These days, not worth it.


----------



## Remy (May 6, 2022)

@dseag2 I agree, I'm not about getting confrontational either. Another favorite is someone who takes 5 minutes to write a check. That's rare anymore as most people don't write checks in stores anymore but once in awhile I'm behind one.

I wonder if this woman didn't realize she was in the express lane perhaps?


----------



## dseag2 (May 6, 2022)

Could be.  And my previous encounter was with an elderly gentleman who wrote a check, so you have mental telepathy.   I've just learned that my time in the grocery store eats up the time I could be spending at home.


----------



## Don M. (May 6, 2022)

It seems that someone in the express lane with more than the maximum items is pretty common.  But, an extra minute or two of "wait" time, is not that upsetting....to me.  What bugs me is the frequent lack of checkout lanes being open, due to the lack of cashiers.  

And Then....we stopped by a Walmart in a larger town a couple of months ago, and All their checkouts were Self Service.  Can you imagine someone with a full cart having to scan and sack dozens of items?  That would take forever.  We made a mental note to Never stop at that store for more than a half dozen items.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 6, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> This is so weird.  I was just going to start a thread on this.
> 
> I was at the grocery store the other day and there was an elderly woman in the Express Lane that must have had 30 items in her cart.  I thought about saying something and then I realized I had all the time in the world and didn't want to ruin my day and hers.  She was pretty feeble, so why should I confront her?  I ended up moving to another lane and checked out the same time as she did.
> 
> This is one of my pet peeves, but for me it is really not worth the aggravation and stress to call someone out.  I do understand those that are working and need to move through quickly.  That would have been me several years ago, and I would have been confrontational.  These days, not worth it.


I rarely, if ever, use the self checkout, I generally use a live cashier.  But, I always count my items if I intend to use the express lane, if there is any doubt at all, I will move to a regular lane.  I have seen people in front of me with a cart that had more than the required amount of items, it is annoying, but I never called anyone on it. I figure that's the job of the cashier or store employees.


----------



## Nathan (May 6, 2022)

One time when all the regular checkout stands were packed with shoppers with loaded carts, but the "15 or less" was clear, I did a 'guestimate' as to how many items I had.  I just pulled in like I owned the place. I made sure I had a "visually impaired"  look on my face.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 6, 2022)

Remy said:


> @dseag2 I agree, I'm not about getting confrontational either. Another favorite is someone who takes 5 minutes to write a check. That's rare anymore as most people don't write checks in stores anymore but once in awhile I'm behind one.


I usually pay at the supermarket with a check.  Many times I write the check out at home and fill in everything except for the exact dollar amount.  If I go to two stores that day, I will move out of the way in an aisle and fill out my check before I even get near the cashier lines.  In my opinion, it's the only considerate thing to do.


----------



## Jules (May 6, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> Many times I write the check out at home and fill in everything except for the exact dollar amount.


You don’t sign it, do you?  

I’ve never noticed any limits on self-checkout.  Good thing I almost always buy small quantities.  Walmart has a big cutout of a short woman pointing left for a few items, a tall man pointing right for a full cart. There’s no clear definition of number.  If I have a large quantity to buy,  I order online and pick up.

One store had a regular line with a limit of 12 items and two women were in it with a full cart.  Every customer was grumbling and the cashiers just had to shrug.  

Somebody with a few too many items doesn’t bother me.  There are more important issues in life.


----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2022)

Our stores have not accepted Cheques as a method of payment since 2008....


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 7, 2022)

She should be glad it was you and not me!   And yes, grouping the single items together may have avoided her wrath, but perhaps not. she was in a hurry after all.


----------



## Judycat (May 7, 2022)

I use the self-checkout at Walmart for my weekly shopping. No limit. Better than standing for 20 minutes at the cashier line. I have always ignored people complaining.

The madder they get the more satisfied I become. I hear everything though. Haha nothing you can do about it so go on yelling dope. I used to write checks and took my time doing that too. 

Stepping into my personal space is another matter, no one has ever done that though. You must learn patience Grasshopper. If your house is burning down don't stop at the market to get a few things first.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 7, 2022)

Judycat said:


> I use the self-checkout at Walmart for my weekly shopping. No limit. Better than standing for 20 minutes at the cashier line. I have always ignored people complaining.
> 
> The madder they get the more satisfied I become. I hear everything though. Haha nothing you can do about it so go on yelling dope. I used to write checks and took my time doing that too.
> 
> Stepping into my personal space is another matter, no one has ever done that though. You must learn patience Grasshopper. If your house is burning down don't stop at the market to get a few things first.


How do you use checks at the self check out? I never liked using them and had an awful time the last time I tried to use one at Walmart...to save time (uggh!) I wound up wasting time. Now I have learned to use them...had no choice because our local supermarket only has self check outs available when they first open. I usually go early in the morning to avoid lots of people.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 7, 2022)

I only use a manned checkout if there's no queue, otherwise it's self service.  The self service tills cater for both baskets and trolleys. The only slight inconvenience comes when an item such as alcohol has a security tag that has to be removed.
I doubt if many places accept cheques these days, although some small shops are 'cash only'.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Judycat (May 7, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> How do you use checks at the self check out? I never liked using them and had an awful time the last time I tried to use one at Walmart...to save time (uggh!) I wound up wasting time. Now I have learned to use them...had no choice because our local supermarket only has self check outs available when they first open. I usually go early in the morning to avoid lots of people.


I used to use checks at the cashier before I got a debit card to use at the self-checkout. I never thought I'd use self-checkout either but one day I decided to try and the attendant helped. I enjoyed it so much I use it all the time now. Sometimes the machines lock up for everyone. Sometimes my terminal wants me to call an attendant for no reason. I tried using self-checkout in another store and the terminal wouldn't approve my card, so yes, it is a pain sometimes.


----------



## Remy (May 9, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Our stores have not accepted Cheques as a method of payment since 2008....


 I haven't used them in years in stores but I do think they are still accepted. I write them for rent and some utilities. My cable, cell phone and Covered California medical insurance all go to my credit card now. 

I needed to make some copies at the office store and could only use credit or debit on the copier. I don't have a debit card so used the credit card.


----------



## Remy (May 9, 2022)

@Judycat Our local Walmart stopped taking cash at self checkout. I could use my credit card. I've seen the line long at self check out but it moves fast since there are multiple stations. 

I don't complain either. I also go to the bank once a month only. Because there is always some hold up with someone. Once a guy was buying a car from a private party so needed a cashiers check. The seller had an usual last name and the man at the counter didn't know he needed the name for the check, so he had to call the guy, get the correct spelling, on and on, wait and wait. I hate the bank. They have someone greeting you on the way in but never enough tellers.


----------



## spectratg (May 9, 2022)

I use a credit card (AMEX or Visa) for everything.  It's so fast and easy!  Being a card member (input phone number) of the grocery store (Giant or Safeway) saves me money on my groceries.  And I also get points redeemable on gasoline (Shell).  And using the credit card gives me points redeemable on Amazon.  A triple way to save money!


----------



## spectratg (May 9, 2022)

Almost everything I buy is at the grocery store or on Amazon.  I will use the self-checkout if I have to, but usually the wait in the cashier line is not very long.  I guess that I am just old fashioned.


----------



## JustBonee (May 9, 2022)

The grocery stores where I live all seem to be self checkout anymore  ....   the big stores are anyway. 
The machines  take all forms of payment, so much freedom in that area.  

 At first,  I dreaded the self checkout when they were new,  but now I love it,  even if I have 30-40  items.


----------



## Victor (May 17, 2022)

I have seen entire lloaded  carts in express lines and employees say nothing!   Just yesterday because of a shortage of checkouts. Stores save money with less checkout lanes. Signs don't mean much and customers know this. I read that brawls occur in Wal-Mart's over this at Christmas time


----------



## StarSong (May 17, 2022)

Remy said:


> Another WINCO Foods story. I've mentioned I do like self checkout and was at WINCO. 6 self check stations, 3 take debit only, 3 take cash. One cash was closed. I was checking out and a woman loudly exclaimed "you need a sign 15 items or less, he has more, she has more, she has a ton of stuff (me) I'm in a hurry, it's called common consideration." The nice young worker at self check said something to her like "it's about 15 items" She shoots back "now I'm being put down for saying something."
> 
> Yikes. I actually counted each item I had as I bagged them: 21. Yes I was over. But I counted each item individually including 2 apples, 2 tomatoes, 4 individually wrapped bulk fig bars. Had I put these items in bags, which I didn't, I'd have been closer to the 15 but since I left those individual, I was over. I have to watch it in the future though, because I don't want the wrath of another one of those customers.


Sorry, Remy, but I'm with the other customer on this one. Unless you weighed the 2 apples together and likewise the tomatoes and fig bars, you went over the limit.  15 items or less means a total of 15 weight transactions and scans, or fewer.  Yes, it's "ish", but at more than a third more, 21 isn't 15-ish.  

I worked at a grocery store for a while and my preferred checkout lane was express, mostly because it was cash-only, no checks.  (This was before CCs were accepted at our store).  Since most checkers hated express, I almost always worked that register.  

I took care to keep an eye on upcoming customers in my line.  Many times I'd see people with overflowing carts.  I'd catch their eye and point to the gigantic sign overhead.  'nuff said, usually.  Most hadn't realized it was an express lane and moved to another line.  Some would gripe that they were in a hurry, but I'd just shake my head "no" and point again.  

I came to realize that a fair number of people very intentionally keep their item count low enough to meet the item count cutoff so they're understandably irritated by those who flout the rules.


----------



## Remy (May 17, 2022)

@StarSong I admit I did go over the limit. That's not what I'm really posting about and I will be more careful in the future. I did weigh the apples together and the tomatoes together but I didn't put them in plastic bags (saving bags) so I did count them individual but didn't weigh them individual.


----------



## StarSong (May 17, 2022)

Remy said:


> @StarSong I admit I did go over the limit. That's not what I'm really posting about and I will be more careful in the future. I did weigh the apples together and the tomatoes together but I didn't put them in plastic bags (saving bags) so I did count them individual but didn't weigh them individual.


Each group you process counts as a single item so you were under the limit.


----------



## win231 (May 17, 2022)

Years ago, I saw a cartoon - a photo of a cashier standing under the _"Limit 6 Items Only_" sign, holding a shotgun with smoke coming out of the barrel.
There were several dead bodies on the floor.  A few shoppers were walking away quietly.
The caption said:  _"All right.  Anybody else have more than 6 items?"     _


----------



## Medusa (May 17, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> Yes, I think that is one of my least favorite parts of self-checkout, I always feel I will be suspected of theft, the machines are always fussing and calling the attendant either because there wasn't anymore bag space so I put some of the bags into a cart, or because an item is so lightweight the machine doesn't believe I put it in the bag, or something pushed on the bag spot and the machine is thinking an item was bagged without being scanned.  It is not a nice experience.


We've been fortunate at our Walmart in that the machines are not picky and I can place items back in the cart as I fill bags with no issues.  There is an attendant, but they do tend to get busy so if I have to cancel an item, say over $7 for some freaking veggie burgers (seriously?), I may have to wait a bit, but that's no big.  
I actually prefer the self-checks as I can bag my own stuff the way I want it and no one crowds me in line.  Get up off me, man.  LOL


----------



## Remy (May 18, 2022)

StarSong said:


> Each group you process counts as a single item so you were under the limit.


I can tell you, after that experience I will be more careful!    My last trip to WINCO Foods was through the regular checkout.


----------



## Remy (May 18, 2022)

Medusa said:


> We've been fortunate at our Walmart in that the machines are not picky and I can place items back in the cart as I fill bags with no issues.  There is an attendant, but they do tend to get busy so if I have to cancel an item, say over $7 for some freaking veggie burgers (seriously?), I may have to wait a bit, but that's no big.
> I actually prefer the self-checks as I can bag my own stuff the way I want it and no one crowds me in line.  Get up off me, man.  LOL


I completely prefer to bag my own groceries. In a regular supermarket I have had cans put on tomatoes by some young twit who didn't know what they were doing. Once when it was hot, I asked the bagger to put all the cold things in one bag (I was using my re-usable bags) and she had a tone to her reply "that's what I was going to do!" After that I never said anything and would re-arrange my bags before I left the store.

I too like to take my time bagging. WINCO has a divided bagging area and it can still be a rush to get groceries bagged as the check stand moves fast. At WINCO the only option is to self bag. They don't have baggers.


----------



## StarSong (May 18, 2022)

In spring 2019 grocery stores requested customers not bring their own bags into stores.  Instead of taking their bags I asked that they put the groceries back in the cart (and have continued that practice).  My trunk has three laundry baskets side-by-side.  I empty the cart into the baskets, then bring the baskets into my house to unload the groceries.      

If it's a warm day and I'm planning to buy refrigerated and frozen foods, or if it's one of the rare occasions when I have errands planned after the grocery store but before getting home, I also bring a small flexible cooler and a block of blue ice.


----------



## Remy (May 19, 2022)

@StarSong 2019? Was the no bags in stores before the pandemic? Here stores didn't allow them for a long time due the pandemic. The time line varied from store to store with Trader Joe's being one of the longer ones. I too had my groceries put back in the cart and bagged at my car. I've been using re-usable bags for years.


----------



## StarSong (May 20, 2022)

Remy said:


> @StarSong 2019? Was the no bags in stores before the pandemic? Here stores didn't allow them for a long time due the pandemic. The time line varied from store to store with Trader Joe's being one of the longer ones. I too had my groceries put back in the cart and bagged at my car. I've been using re-usable bags for years.


The "no bag" policy began with the onset of the pandemic and was lifted about a year ago.  By the time it was lifted I'd stopped bothering with bags altogether because I'd gotten accustomed to just transferring the groceries directly from the grocery cart to the baskets in my trunk.


----------

